# Men only



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

This is our thread lads...muhahaha <---- Check the avatar.

So...how was the...football....last...week?

Dont yah find that quiet time without girls? or just company of other guys is sometimes sooo relaxing?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 12, 2005)

For a moment there I thought it was about the magazine. I have fond memories of it. They paid good money... um... I think I'll leave now....


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 12, 2005)

have you ever farted in the bathtub and tried to bite at the bubbles?


me neither.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

What about in the swimming pool? or a jakuzi?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 12, 2005)

No but I've lit them and scorched rings on a car dashboard...


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

Always good...now this is a mens conversation...


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

Aw! I broke a nail! Damn!  

...oh..hi guys. :blushing:


----------



## vixenta (Sep 12, 2005)

sshhh correy, you'll give us away!

*looks out through the cupboard again to hear clearly*


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 12, 2005)

Swampass....What causes it?  Details at eleven.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

why is it the hotter the temperature, the more your fart...


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 12, 2005)

whats the best way to get balls to not stick to your leg?


a spatula and some pam cooking spray works wonders.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> whats the best way to get balls to not stick to your leg?
> 
> 
> a spatula and some pam cooking spray works wonders.



Dont let me try your cooking...


----------



## vixenta (Sep 12, 2005)

*whispers to everyone in the cupboard*

This could get interesting...


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

I always find that just taking of all your trousers works wonders...


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 12, 2005)

OR just go commando and bring plenty of baby powder...


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> OR just go commando and bring plenty of baby powder...



Please dont tell me thats from experience...


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's what's recommended in the _man_ual...

*runs away before being struck by flying vegetables*


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 12, 2005)

Aub - are you trying to tell us it's normal for men to powder their nuts?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

*while chucking vegatables*

Md..wheres the manual?


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 12, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Aub - are you trying to tell us it's normal for men to powder their nuts?



Usually with powdered sugar and a dab of chocolate syrup...er...:shock:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2005)

Hobbes! You just let the secret out to the girls!


----------



## vixenta (Sep 12, 2005)

Wouldn't it be interesting if Avis got involved in all this male banter?

oh wait... shouldn't us girls still be in hiding?


----------



## kelox (Sep 12, 2005)

YES, you should!

Come on, it's a known fact that women like chocolate.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 12, 2005)

Sometimes it seem that diet coke give me gas, is that possible?[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

Pssst! Vixenta! Over here!  I think Aubrey and Matt are beginning some sort of 'man ritual'.  Note the ceremonial ball scratching, and relaxation of bodily functions....


----------



## kelox (Sep 12, 2005)

And you are jealous because you can't!!!


----------



## vixenta (Sep 12, 2005)

*nods at correy, and sneaks over to you to watch*
*whispers back, i wonder if they get nekkid in such a thing... oh and don't forget the big talk Aub's is going to give about what causes swampass at 11...."is there any seats in this cupboard?"*


----------



## kelox (Sep 12, 2005)

Now that the women folk are gone, let's talk about all the expensive gifts we are going to buy them!!!!***(nods and winks at the cupboard)***
I think lots of jewely and very expensive shoes, not to mention all the new camera and camera accs.
I wonder what corry would like? A few new lenses perhaps? I don't know which one, so I'll just buy them all. Hope we can keep the surprise until I give them to her, nobody better tell her, OK? I want it to be a real surprise.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Sometimes it seem that diet coke give me gas, is that possible?[font=&quot] [/font]



Diet coke can summon from me the largest, most violent burp ever known to hit the East coast.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 12, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Diet coke can summon from me the largest, most violent burp ever known to hit the East coast.


If you feel one coming, be sociable and do it in that _empty_ cupboard.
Hey! Maybe if we all fart in there and then toss a match in we could do something dangerous but spectacular.


It will also save anyone in there a fortune on depilatories.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 12, 2005)

D Willis just homered against Houston. Man did he smoke that ball. When the Marlines are on they're unstoppable. Let Go Fish![font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 12, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> If you feel one coming, be sociable and do it in that _empty_ cupboard.
> Hey! Maybe if we all fart in there and then toss a match in we could do something dangerous but spectacular.
> 
> 
> It will also save anyone in there a fortune on depilatories.



Yeah i'll participate in clearing the cupboard, i've tried lighting a fart before but nearly lost my dreadlocks in the process.  :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 12, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Now that the women folk are gone, let's talk about all the expensive gifts we are going to buy them!!!!***(nods and winks at the cupboard)***
> I think lots of jewely and very expensive shoes, not to mention all the new camera and camera accs.
> I wonder what corry would like? A few new lenses perhaps? I don't know which one, so I'll just buy them all. Hope we can keep the surprise until I give them to her, nobody better tell her, OK? I want it to be a real surprise.



Well since gifts are involved....add another lady to this conversation :lmao: 

But uh fellas it kind of stinks in here....


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 12, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Well since gifts are involved....add another lady to this conversation :lmao:
> 
> But uh fellas it kind of stinks in here....



*farts* does it? *scratches balls*


----------



## vixenta (Sep 13, 2005)

*swings the cupboard door open and smiles smugly, and evetually goes and joins all the men sitting down*

So...i guess the game was up long ago, but the conclusion came to this, all you guys are grooooss and us girls got a laugh out of it :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> But uh fellas it kind of stinks in here....


Yeah! I noticed that. I think someone is wearing cheap aftershave....


----------



## ferny (Sep 13, 2005)

vixenta said:
			
		

> *swings the cupboard door open and smiles smugly, and evetually goes and joins all the men sitting down*


'sup, Jim?


----------



## vixenta (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jemima :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Sep 13, 2005)

Jim!
Rosie!

Rosie and Jim, Rosie and Jim
Chugging along on the old rag doll
Rosie and Jim, Rosie and Jim
and John he steers the boat

We go and play
And have a a look
With Rosie's bag 
Jim's drawing book
The world is by the window frame
Rosie and Jim we play our game


QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rosie and Jim, Rosie as Jim
Finding stories everyday
Rosie and Jim, Rosie and Jim
and John he writes them down





Now *YOU* can have that stuck in your head for the rest of the day just like I'm going to.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Yeah! I noticed that. I think someone is wearing cheap aftershave....



It came free with my "My first razor" kit


----------



## bace (Sep 13, 2005)

So how about that hockey.


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 13, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Yeah i'll participate in clearing the cupboard, i've tried lighting a fart before but nearly lost my dreadlocks in the process. :lmao:


 
Just what part of you has dreads?  Or did you mean dingleberries?


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 13, 2005)

bum-crack dreadlocks. :twisted:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> So how about that hockey.



Yeh...wanna game?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Yeah! I noticed that. I think someone is wearing cheap aftershave....



Probably Arty  :lmao:


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 13, 2005)

We cant have a guys thread with out the wings and beer.  200 hot wings and a case of Dortmunder coming up.

Its hard to stop the swamp butt, usualy jamming your boxers up your crack to wipe it up is all you can do.  But I do recomend Gold Bond on the nuts to releave any stickage.  

My buddy works for a company that has season tickets to the Penguins this season.  He said I can get tickets to just about any home game I want.  Im going to be in Pittsburgh a lot this year!  Now if I could only get Steelers tickets.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 13, 2005)

Why is it that whenever straight men get together, the homosexual undertones are palpable...? I mean this thread smells distinctly of smut. 

Unless you are all actually gay... maybe that was the aim of the thread... to tantalise young impressionable boys like myself in.... :greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Why is it that whenever straight men get together, the homosexual undertones are palpable...? I mean this thread smells distinctly of smut.
> 
> Unless you are all actually gay... maybe that was the aim of the thread... to tantalise young impressionable boys like myself in.... :greenpbl:




squeal like a pig.


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 13, 2005)

Why is it that everything in a mens restroom is wet?  I have never been in a public restroom where the whole counter, mirror and floor isnt sopping wet.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Why is it that everything in a mens restroom is wet? I have never been in a public restroom where the whole counter, mirror and floor isnt sopping wet.



Cleaners come in, and men dont like cleaners, so they get beaten up and their buckets go everywhere.

As for the gay remark...I made this thread and im still young and impressionable...so how could I try and impress you?
That came out all wrong...


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> squeal like a pig.



 *falls off chair*


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Cleaners come in, and men dont like cleaners, so they get beaten up and their buckets go everywhere.
> 
> As for the gay remark...I made this thread and im still young and impressionable...so how could I try and impress you?
> That came out all wrong...



Yes...Yes it did...


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Why is it that whenever straight men get together, the homosexual undertones are palpable...? I mean this thread smells distinctly of smut.
> 
> Unless you are all actually gay... maybe that was the aim of the thread... to tantalise young impressionable boys like myself in.... :greenpbl:


Is it just me, or does Daniel have a purty mouth?


----------



## errant_star (Sep 13, 2005)

* pops head out of the cupboard to whistle the dueling banjos song *  



and yeah it really does stink in here guys :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> * pops head out of the cupboard to whistle the dueling banjos song *
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah it really does stink in here guys :mrgreen:



thats from xmetals ass-dreads.


----------



## errant_star (Sep 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> thats from xmetals ass-dreads.


 
According to my grandfather's antique dictionary of 'All things crude'

they are called fartlebarries!!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> According to my grandfather's antique dictionary of 'All things crude'
> 
> they are called fartlebarries!!



consider that stolen. :lmao:  :lmao:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe it is because some men are comfortable with their sexuality that they are able to discuss homosexuality in a jaunty way.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

*puts hand on tmpadmin's knee* I agree


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> *puts hand on tmpadmin's knee* I agree


 
Do NOT MAKE me start prancing!


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

*places other hand on other knee*


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

You guys are so GAY!!!!****said while adjusting the leather assless chaps****


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> You guys are so GAY!!!!****said while adjusting the leather assless chaps****




i just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, this thread went downhill quick.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> wow, this thread went downhill quick.



That tends to happen when men are running the show! :twisted:


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

graigdavis, Downhill???? 
Come on MD, I know you have at least one pair.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> graigdavis, Downhill????
> Come on MD, I know you have at least one pair.




i have three pair!


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That tends to happen when men are running the show! :twisted:


corry, you get all the EXPENSIVE gifts i sent over? hope you are enjoying the new cameras and lenses, and all the jewelry and clothes. I know three truck loads isn't nearly enough, but it's a start.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread is so.... typical, I just had to rate it. :mrgreen: 

Carry on.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> corry, you get all the EXPENSIVE gifts i sent over? hope you are enjoying the new cameras and lenses, and all the jewelry and clothes. I know three truck loads isn't nearly enough, but it's a start.



 BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Why do men think they need to buy us?


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Why do men think they need to buy us?


 To _compensate_, shall we say?


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> To _compensate_, shall we say?



And Terri hits the nail on the head AGAIN!


----------



## Lensmeister (Sep 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> This is our thread lads...muhahaha <---- Check the avatar.
> 
> So...how was the...football....last...week?
> 
> Dont yah find that quiet time without girls? or just company of other guys is sometimes sooo relaxing?



He mate I got to b e honest .... I love football (anyone that's been to my site will know this)  THREE weeks running I have been at a match .... And this weekend .. it's me ... my best mate ..... football ... curry ...... beer ... 


Nothing else to say really !


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Why do men think they need to buy us?


Cause it's easier and WAY less time consuming than trying to use logic or reason, which both it seems, women are allergic to.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Cause it's easier and WAY less time consuming than trying to use logic or reason, which both it seems, women are allergic to.


 How silly. Sounds more like you've been spending your time with the wrong women.


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> How silly. Sounds more like you've been spending your time with the wrong women.


I'd buy that, except all women tend to display those qualities, at some point in time to a certain degree. So, using that as the example, ALL women are the wrong women. :heart:


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I'd buy that, except all women tend to display those qualities, at some point in time to a certain degree. So, using that as the example, ALL women are the wrong women. :heart:


 Speaking in generalities like these weakens your prior comment of _women_ being allergic to logic. It should be avoided.


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I'd buy that except it's WRONG!!!!!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Well, I'd buy that except it's WRONG!!!!!


  poor little muffin. All alone and using multiple exclamation points. awwww.......


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

I've never been called a muffin before, I think I rather like that. Thanks.



Terri, notice my new location!!!!!!!!!(i know how you like multiples)


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I've never been called a muffin before, I think I rather like that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Terri, notice my new location!!!!!!!!!(i know how you like multiples)


  :thumbup: 

Yeah....I love multiples. :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

When you say it, it sounds all dirty and stuff!!!!!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> When you say it, it sounds all dirty and stuff!!!!!


 Nooooo!!!!!!!!!! 



Do you think it's because I am evil...? :bigangel:


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

I do think that is the reason, but oddly enough i kinda like it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 13, 2005)

I never act gay.

*sits back sipping on a cranberry smirnoff with a straw*


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I do think that is the reason, but oddly enough i kinda like it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Where's that 'wrapped around her little finger' emoticon?


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I do think that is the reason, but oddly enough i kinda like it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


 I fixed your title, as well. :thumbup:


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

I AM NOT WRAPPED AROUND HER FINGER!!!!!!!!!

maybe twisted a little, but that's all-i swear!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I AM NOT WRAPPED AROUND HER FINGER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> maybe twisted a little, but that's all-i swear!!!!!!!!


 That's all.....so far.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 13, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Why is it that everything in a mens restroom is wet?  I have never been in a public restroom where the whole counter, mirror and floor isnt sopping wet.


Unlike most females, men have to aim - and most men are lousy shots.


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> That's all.....so far.


Yes, that's all. come on, what type of guy do you think I am??????


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Unlike most females, men have to aim - and most men are lousy shots.


Speak for yourself champ, i'm an excellent shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Yes, that's all. come on, what type of guy do you think I am??????


 :chatty:


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Unlike most females, men have to aim - and most men are lousy shots.




most females?  So there are females that have to aim?

Im a pretty good shot.  I pee with the lights off and eyes closed every morning.  The tub comes in pretty handy.


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> :chatty:


i am not that kind of guy, i say what i mean and mean what i say. hold it a sec, what were we talking about?????

Love the new title, shweeeeetttt!!!!!!!!!(slowly becoming wrapped around...)


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

Meh, I just use the window, that targets big enough...


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Meh, I just use the window, that targets big enough...


heh.. I used to be a pro at it.


----------



## Traci (Sep 13, 2005)

**watches out for golden showers*


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Unlike most females, men have to aim - and most men are lousy shots.



Yeah - some men are lousy shots. So bad that I used to have a sign posted in the shop's bathroom that said..... *Stand closer, it's smaller than you think!*


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Yeah - some men are lousy shots. So bad that I used to have a sign posted in the shop's bathroom that said..... *Stand closer, it's smaller than you think!*


I saw the same sign in a tatoo shop outside the gate at Drum.


----------



## tempra (Sep 13, 2005)

Couldn;t they afford full size bogs then?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

mini urinals are fashinable...


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 13, 2005)

What happened to man talk?  Where are the stippers?  Where are the stogies?  Where's the bourbon?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 13, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> most females?  So there are females that have to aim?


I have known one or two. Interesting girls.

As for man talk, booze, strippers and stuff - that was last week.
This week we are dealing with more important things - like why does it hurt when I pee?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> As for man talk, booze, strippers and stuff - that was last week.
> This week we are dealing with more important things - like *why does it hurt when I pee?*



Because of the strippers and stuff? :lmao:


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I have known one or two. Interesting girls.
> 
> As for man talk, booze, strippers and stuff - that was last week.
> This week we are dealing with more important things - like why does it hurt when I pee?


 
Try not pinching, you are building up too much pressure!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 13, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Because of the strippers and stuff? :lmao:


Paint stripper more like.


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Paint stripper more like.


Hertz, I have no idea of what the party was like, but I have GOT to party with you. And don't worry, I work for a very large pharmacy, if anything hurts, burns, or stings they have a pill for it, or can get it for you.


----------



## malachite (Sep 13, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> What happened to man talk?  Where are the stippers?  Where are the stogies?  Where's the bourbon?



The women showed up............  :cry:


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 13, 2005)

malachite said:
			
		

> The women showed up............  :cry:



Aren't you guys talking about women strippers???


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 14, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Aren't you guys talking about women strippers???



Are you offering to strip for us?


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 14, 2005)

PG only strips for one other TPF Member. 

He knows who he is.


----------



## ferny (Sep 14, 2005)

A central location for you is a must 
As you stagger about making free with your lewd and lascivious
boasts 
We know you are soft cause we've all seen you dancing 
We know you are hard cause we all saw you drinking from noon
Until noon again 
You're the boy with the filthy laugh
You're the boy with the arab strap



*sits in the corner swinging his head around like Stevie Wonder sing about arab straps some more*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 14, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> PG only strips for one other TPF Member.
> 
> He knows who he is.


Malachite I believe. 




PS Where is that man? I thing PG has worn him out...


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 14, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Malachite I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct!.  

Malachite's been around a bit. I try not to wear him out too much. :twisted:


----------



## bace (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Artemis (Sep 14, 2005)

The women are invading!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 14, 2005)

No Arty, the correct thing to say is 'the women are revolting'.

I think life went South when they got the vote.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 14, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> No Arty, the correct thing to say is 'the women are revolting'.
> 
> I think life went South when they got the vote.



Ive seen mughsots, they arent revolting...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's something...http://funny2.com/mensrules.htm


----------



## Artemis (Sep 14, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Here's something...http://funny2.com/mensrules.htm



So...So true...


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a manly question.  The most I spent on a haircut was $25 (US).  For 20 years I was going to the same guy, he asked for $10 but I was kind and gave him $11.  Recently I paid $14 - tried out a new place.  My wife goes and she pays $190!  She has more hair than I do but you only cut the ends of each hair so basically the same.  I guess my question is do you guys deal with the same thing?  How much do you pay?  Do you go to a barber or a "stylist"?  Or do you home groom?  (Which I used to just shave my head bald every week for the past 5 years.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 14, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Ive seen mughsots, they arent revolting...


Photoshop.
In real life they all have two heads.


----------



## photong (Sep 15, 2005)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:​ 
:chatty: And I thought girls were the ones who like to talk..

Boys are . One way around women, another around their buds. I'm going to have to spy on Jonathan and his friends. If he starts talking about farts I'm going to kill him


----------



## vixenta (Sep 15, 2005)

well...you know what they say.... if you want something said, ask a man, you want something done ask a women :mrgreen:

oh and photong, don't worry about the farts, i got an extra cork to give you, for him somewhere


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 15, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Here is a manly question.  The most I spent on a haircut was $25 (US).  For 20 years I was going to the same guy, he asked for $10 but I was kind and gave him $11.  Recently I paid $14 - tried out a new place.  My wife goes and she pays $190!  She has more hair than I do but you only cut the ends of each hair so basically the same.  I guess my question is do you guys deal with the same thing?  How much do you pay?  Do you go to a barber or a "stylist"?  Or do you home groom?  (Which I used to just shave my head bald every week for the past 5 years.)



$190!!!!  How can that be justified!?  That better be the best hair cut in the world and not need another one for 5 years!  I home cut.  Got my buzzer so I run that through my hair every other month or so.  No one would ever know if I didnt tell them.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 15, 2005)

i have clippers and used to home cut but I'm growing my hair now which is free :greenpbl:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 15, 2005)

My hair and beard is growing...im getting a mullet


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2005)

I had my hair cut by someone other than me for the first time in 6 years last night!!! Wait...you were asking the men (by the way, it cost $15).  

My boyfriend's mom does his for free, and she does a fantastic job...she doesn't even use a bowl!


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2005)

$190 is excessive; not the norm. It must be a frou frou kinda place; I've been to those and overpaid. :roll: 

I've been going to the same place for years and it's about $25, give or take the shampoo/blowdry crap they tack extra $$ on for.

The hubby and son never pay more than $15.


----------



## kelox (Sep 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> My hair and beard is growing...im getting a mullet


A mullet! What's up with that dude? The mullet went out back in the 80's.


----------



## Alison (Sep 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> $190 is excessive; not the norm. It must be a frou frou kinda place; I've been to those and overpaid. :roll:
> 
> I've been going to the same place for years and it's about $25, give or take the shampoo/blowdry crap they tack extra $$ on for.
> 
> The hubby and son never pay more than $15.



Guys are lucky! Aubrey usually cuts his own and he'll do the boys as well. They all look good with super short hair. I, on the other hand, do not  I go every eight weeks and pay (with tip and waxing and any other products) about $70-90. However, my hair is so curly and hard to manage that I'm willing to pay for someone who takes the time to cut it right. I've gone to cheaper places and usually end up coming home and crying in the bathroom. I hope the baby doesn't get my curls, she'll hate me forever!


----------



## bace (Sep 15, 2005)

Women are charged more because they can be. It's gender pricing.

Same with clothes.

Last year I remember one of our local MPs trying to pass a bill that would make that illegal.

I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not. On the one hand it stops women getting ripped off, on the other it might raise the cost of things for men too.

Damn women have to ruin everything good about being a man.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 15, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> A mullet! What's up with that dude? The mullet went out back in the 80's.



Thats why im upset


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 15, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Guys are lucky! Aubrey usually cuts his own and he'll do the boys as well. They all look good with super short hair. I, on the other hand, do not  I go every eight weeks and pay (with tip and waxing and any other products) about $70-90. However, my hair is so curly and hard to manage that I'm willing to pay for someone who takes the time to cut it right. I've gone to cheaper places and usually end up coming home and crying in the bathroom. I hope the baby doesn't get my curls, she'll hate me forever!



You shouldn't hate your curls.  I hated mine when I was little and so have had my hair short and combed it straight.  No I am growing it and am afraid I 've actually permanantly semi straightend the hair on top of my head.

Now I want curls!!


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Thats why im upset



I'm sure you have some scissors somewhere in the house...cut dat mop!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 15, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you have some scissors somewhere in the house...cut dat mop!



If not, just rip patches out, anything has to be better than a mullet.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 15, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> If not, just rip patches out, anything has to be better than a mullet.



Ill bring it back into style


----------



## kelox (Sep 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Ill bring it back into style


arty, you're a big boy, but do you really want to bring it back? think carefully before answering, this could affect you long after the deed is done.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 15, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> arty, you're a big boy, but do you really want to bring it back? think carefully before answering, this could affect you long after the deed is done.



I wanna be rememberd for something...


----------



## kelox (Sep 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I wanna be rememberd for something...


Be remebered as the guy who went out and found the "perfect 10", or at least five 2's, but not the mullet. Remeber, pictures last a LONG time. Archives will be found thousands of years from now, do you really want a picof you with a mullet to be one of the things they see?


----------



## photong (Sep 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> $190 is excessive; not the norm. It must be a frou frou kinda place; I've been to those and overpaid. :roll:
> 
> I've been going to the same place for years and it's about $25, give or take the shampoo/blowdry crap they tack extra $$ on for.
> 
> The hubby and son never pay more than $15.



The place I go to is $25, but only when I get a new style because like hell I'm going to pay that much for a trim! Give me a Borics or First Choice (bucks bucks at the most) any time!  As long as it's not crooked. my hair style isn't complicated and I don't dare to dye my hair because the lady who charges $25 would kill me. I've been seeing her since I was a small child.


----------



## tmpadmin (Sep 15, 2005)

The problem is she gets the works when she goes for her hair.  "Custom" coloring and all kinds of things I do not even understand.  I just say it look nice and go on.  What amazes me is how her toenails are painted at a haircut?



Mullets are the best, business up front and party in the back!


----------



## havoc (Sep 15, 2005)

Is it wrong to slightly enjoy that little bit of air that gets trapped in your cheeks when you fart and have it tickle your ass as it slowly makes its way out of your cheeks?

i thought so.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 16, 2005)

See a docter about that...


----------

